# ...

## Li_Lu

,        "   ",  ,  " "  :Wink:    ...  ,  ,     :Embarrassment:  
      500  ( )!
    ...  ""       500     , ..          ,     .      ,         ,            ,    /      !  :Wink:     ?     ?                -       ...     .
 :Confused:

----------


## Svetishe

.           ?

----------


## Li_Lu

> ?


           ,        :Frown:    ,            ,      - "" ,      ,     !

----------


## Svetishe

?     .  ,    ,    3  ,    ?    ?      ?      ?

----------

.        .   () -     ,     ,   ...,     .           ,               (      ). ,     ,        (  ),               ,   .         .

----------


## Li_Lu

> .        .   () -     ,     ,   ...,     .           ,


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 



> ,   .         .


             -      :
      "" ,      ...  :Wink:          ,    ,        ,      ""   ,     -  ""  -    !      !   :Wow:  ...     ,    ,     ,   "  ,   ... "



> ?


   - "    "    " ()   //  .   " "...   -      ...  :Cool:

----------

,           ?            .            ,      .

----------

,    .         ,     .             - ,          .                  ,          500,0  .,        .

----------


## Li_Lu

**,   ...   ""!   ""    ,      :Smilie:  
     -   !    - !   " " -  ...



> 


 -    ? 
      ""  ...     ? 



> 


 :quest:

----------


## Li_Lu

> 


...  !   :yes:

----------

,   .  ,      .

----------

*Li_Lu*,     , ..  .  -       ,          .    ....          ,          ,   .            .       ,    ,         .        500 .    ...    :   ,     (!!)        ...        ,  ,       .       ?

----------


## Li_Lu

> ?


  :Confused: 
    ,       ...        .   :Wink: 
    ,    ,       " " ... !

----------

,      ,  - ..   ,  ,     .   ...   ... (     )

----------


## BorisG

*Li_Lu*,    ,       . ,  ,    .
    ,   - ,      -  .

----------


## Li_Lu

> Li_Lu,    ,       . ,  ,    .
>     ,   - ,      -  .


    ! 
  ,         ...      ?

----------

*BorisG*, ,        2004 ?  ,   .    ..

----------

